# Phase Technology Teatro TSB3.0 Sound Bar Review Discussion Thread



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=23329&w=s[/img]*Phase Technology Teatro TSB3.0 Sound Bar*

While powered soundbars range from terrible to surprisingly good, a passive soundbar paired with good amplification has the potential bring the home theater experience to the next level. Phase Technology's Teatro TSB3.0 is positioned to satisfy those who need the best sound in a challenging space. It is a great example of what can be achieved with a relatively compact passive LCR unit. In fact, I found myself comparing its sound to the separate speakers I have heard, as opposed to other soundbars. Either way, I have been impressed by the performance of the TSB3.0 for both music and movies. Separate speakers are still definitely the way to go if you have the space for them, but if you are forced to consider an all-in-one solution I would strongly urge you to find a way to make a passive soundbar work within your setup. I would have no problem recommending the TSB3.0 to anyone in need of a soundbar but willing to sacrifice a bit of simplicity for an unquestionably better experience.


Read The Full Review


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Very nice review Peter! It sounds like you really enjoyed your time with the TSB3.0.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Great review, Peter. Thanks for all the work.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

The quality drivers, aluminum cabinet and SFE make this soundbar a standout in it's field. Thanks for the review, Peter.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks guys. This one is definitely a solid performer.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Man I love a passive clr soundbar. They so foyer are the solve for customers with corner loaded displays or those odd fireplace setups. 

How would you compare this soundbar to a definitive xta-ssa-3 or ssa-42/50 or the Kef line of passive soundbars?


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

rab-byte said:


> Man I love a passive clr soundbar. They so foyer are the solve for customers with corner loaded displays or those odd fireplace setups. How would you compare this soundbar to a definitive xta-ssa-3 or ssa-42/50 or the Kef line of passive soundbars?


Haven't heard any of those but if there is enough interest I'd be happy to do a review assuming we could get our hands on them.


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

Great review Peter! Thanks.


----------

